# Stone ball



## Larry Tillman (Mar 14, 2014)

Found what looks like a stone ball.  Found in NC in plowed field. Any help with id.  Maybe game ball?


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.sacred-texts.com/nam/cher/cbp/cbp.htm

 the history of lacrosse!!!


----------



## Willjo (Mar 14, 2014)

That could be a ceramic windmill ball bearing, I have seen balls like that and that is what they said they were. I tried to look up antique windmill ball bearings and did not get any results, but if it is a white polished ball that is a good guess.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 14, 2014)

looks like a Mad stone{bezoar stone} from a deers stomach but its the biggest one Ive ever seen if it is!


----------



## White Horse (Mar 14, 2014)

It's difficult if not impossible to tell what balls like that are without having the materials they are composed of analyzed, and, of course, that will destroy the ball.

There are balls like that in some caves, but like the post above about bezoars says, if it's a cave ball that's the biggest one I have ever seen.


----------



## graveleye (Mar 14, 2014)

probably not any sort of cave formation as they usually don't hold up well outside of the cave environment.

Looks like a cue ball doesn't it?


----------



## speedcop (Mar 14, 2014)

Thats the kidney stone I passed last week. I wonder where it landed.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 14, 2014)

Is the side towards the table slightly more flat?


----------



## Scotsman (Mar 16, 2014)

My son found some similar stone balls a few years ago in a creek bank. I have no idea what they were used for or who made them, but they look like what you have found. Here is a photo with a baseball for size reference.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 16, 2014)

Could it be a small stone cannonball?


----------



## ALwoodsman (Mar 17, 2014)

I have several of these round rocks that I have found.  At first I thought they were natural occurrences but after I found a few more I realized that the only places that I ever found them were in areas were I was finding arrowheads.


----------



## hummdaddy (Mar 17, 2014)

ALwoodsman said:


> I have several of these round rocks that I have found.  At first I thought they were natural occurrences but after I found a few more I realized that the only places that I ever found them were in areas were I was finding arrowheads.



note my link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_lacrosse

http://www.chrisoleary.com/projects/baseball/Coaching/Documents/IndianBall_OfficialRules.pdf


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> note my link
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_lacrosse
> 
> http://www.chrisoleary.com/projects/baseball/Coaching/Documents/IndianBall_OfficialRules.pdf



Have you read your link.....They didn't use stone balls,thats crazy!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2014)

My best guess would be some type of polishing or deburring media.


----------



## ALwoodsman (Mar 17, 2014)

hummdaddy said:


> note my link
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_lacrosse
> 
> http://www.chrisoleary.com/projects/baseball/Coaching/Documents/IndianBall_OfficialRules.pdf



The first link says that they used wood or deer hide for balls.  I would also think these games would have been played near a major village.  The areas where I have found them would have been smaller camps.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2014)

Yeah, the stickball balls were usually made of stuffed leather. A popular Indian game called chunkey used a fair-sized stone disc, but the chunky stones were flattened discs made to roll across the ground, not spherical.


----------



## kc65 (Mar 17, 2014)

used to polish parts, clean industrial and agricultural storage tanks, they are found in fields where they have fallen out of farm machinery...


----------

